# Heat Master tomatoes



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

They by far out performed the Celebrity,and even looking all burned up and hardly no leaves,are still loaded with green tomatoes and blooms.This is the 1st year in many many years that I still have healthy squash plants going into July.That 3-in-1 spray is the only thing I ever used that actually worked on squash bugs.We're starting a typical Texas summer here in North Tejas.You better not drop your keys or pocket knife.Good chance they'll fall in a crack.Oh ya,the Cherokee purple tomatoes made real good,but you sure need to bird proof them and eat them pretty quick, 'cause they sure don't store well,but man do they taste good and the skins are so tender.Reckon that's why the mocking birds liked them so much.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I ran across two new (at least to me ) varieties this year--Phoenix and Solar Fire. Both are going or gone now, but outlasted most other varieties. Quality wasn't up there with Brandywine for example, but better than from produce counter.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My Celebrity tomatoes did great up til about 3 weeks ago but are pretty much done now. Ive been looking for some of the hot weather tomato plants but haven't found any. Do you plant them in early spring and hope they last longer into the summer or plant them in late June when regular tomatoes are finished?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I planted all of mine at the same time this year (late, due to weather and etc.) but planting later might well be worth a try--if you can get plants or start from seed. I did put some Porter and Brandywine plants in later(started from seed), the Bw's aren't going to do much but the Porters are producing right along, still good and green. Which reminds me I need to feed them and some peppers. This has been a bad year for assorted fungal diseases, and now the grasshoppers are thick. Fun!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I plant all mine at the same time in the spring.We(my wife)cans a lot,so canning needs to be done at one time,not all summer.Even if a variety is claiming to be heat tolerant,they still won't make it through the end of July and August here.I keep the vines alive every summer and have tons of green tomatoes at 1st frost,and every year end up dumping a wheelbarrow full out in a low spot by the creek.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a fan of Heatmaster tomatoes also PW. I like to start a few in late May in protected late sun to give slicers all through the fall. Production is low in summer but still get a good slicer here and there.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We planted celebrity and romas. Both have slowed down but still producing. The romas are currently doing the best.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I had Celebrity, Roma and Purple Cherokee....Things were looking great and one day had a harvest of 75 wonderful 'maters. Then a family of rats moved in and wiped me clean. I didn't pick a tomato from May ~20 onward. It didn't matter, little ones, big ones, red ones, green ones...all fell victim to the rats. Great looking plants, nearly 8' tall.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

All my Celebrity maters are gone, removed cages and getting ready for 10 yards of new garden mix for the fall garden. Need a rain bad !!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried 'mater Sandwich variety for the first time. They were looking good and we got a few in mid May. Huge tomato and very meaty.Then we went on vacation. The kids promised they watered them! Maybe it was too much rain around Memorial Day, again. 
I'll try again next spring.
I started a few Beefsteak from seed and they will be ready to go out a week or so.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm still harvesting a few "slicers" every day from my heatmasters...not many and not large, but they beat the heck out of anything in the stores. 

We will eat garden tomatoes this year all the way to first frost...and probably long after by picking and storing the green tomatoes. Heatmasters are the ticket.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

yep,me too.Mine have lost lots of leaves and the tomatoes are smaller,but they're still blooming and baring.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Meadowlark....you buying Heatmaster seeds or plants? I'm just down the road from you and would like to buy plants if you have a source.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Red,

I've done it both ways, plants and seeds...just don't save the seed cause its hybrid.

Bonnie Plants which supplies the Lowes in Livingston, is a good source, but you have to watch for them cause they fly off the shelves fast in spring. 

Gurneys sells the seeds and maybe the plants in season. Also, Totally Tomato sells them.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try to order seeds next spring. 
Produce stand in Liberty carries Bonnie plants, but I wouldn't count on them to have anything in particular.
Hope to do the Heatmaster and the Mater Sandwich next spring.
I got the Mater Sandwich plants at the Harris County Master Gardener sale. Probably do seeds if I can find them. It was a long drive to Bear Creek. I went to buy fruit trees and saw the mater plants.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I think you stand less chance of buying disease or other pestilence if you start from seed.


----------

